# Chronic pain - My story up until now.



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a 21 year old male from the UK and have had IBS for 10 months. It first started in September 2011 and lasted approximately one month, during this time i was unable to eat barely anything other then bread,water and bananas without severe pains and Diarrhea, symptoms resolved after 1 month. After 5 months my symptoms returned in early march of this year(2012) after having no symptoms and feeling 100% normal during them 5 months. Again i had severe abdominal pain, severely restricted eating, Bloating, both Diarrhea and Constipation (Diarrhea is now controlled with adjusted diet and is now rare), My main problem now is Chronic pain that varies thought out the day and severely effects my mood causing depression, the pain I am in gets in the way of everything i do as at time it is debilitating. It's now been 8 months of chronic severe symptoms.I still find it hard to accept that i may never enjoy some of the foods i once loved, but i have come to terms with it and I'm dealing with it better. The problem now is the pain that i cannot accept i may just ''have to live with it'' FOREVER, the level of pain i go through each day is just not manageable and I'm not able to ignore it. The thought of having it for the rest of my life brings me to tears of despair and fear, my life feels destroyed and over.Doctors have no answer for me I'm seeing a gastrointestinal specialist on October 22nd. So far i have had my Stool analysed and a Blood test, both tests analysed for just about every gut disease out there, everything showed up as normal so IBS diagnosis was made.Medications i have tried so far and their rating out of 10:Buscopan, 3 out of 10Mebeverine, 2 out of 10Alverine citrate (spasmonal/audmonal) 3 out of 10Dicycloverine/bentyl/Kolanticon gel 5 out of 10Fibogel 4 out of 10Paracetamol 4 out of 10Ibuprofen 4 out of 10 (do not take this often for fear it will worsen symptoms in the long run as do many NSAID'S)Amitriptyline/elavil 4 out of 10 (when i first started this it was great and i rated it 8 out of 10 but now the effects have diminished)Peppermint capsules/Colpermin/Apercap 2 out of 10Pepto bismol 4 out of 10Omeprazole 0 out of 10Aloe Vera capsules 0 out of 10Calcium citrate 1 out of 10Acidophilus probiotic (6 billion bacteria per capsule) 3 out of 10Activia/probiotic yogurt 4 out of 10 (helps bloating and can sometimes help pain a little)Silcagel (UK) 3 out of 10Pregabalin (Lyrica) ? out of 10 (currently testing and trialing for pain and anixety)High fiber diet 0 out of 10 (made things worse especially insoluble fiber)Low fiber diet 3 out of 10FODMAP diet 5 out of 10Gluten free diet 0 out of 10 (No clear reduction in symptoms was seen)Cave man diet 5 out of 10 (very similar to FODMAP)Drinking lots of water 5 out of 10Peppermint Tea 3-6 out of 10 (it seems to vary) Chamomile Tea 3-5 out of 10 (similar to Peppermint tea)Anxiety and stress management (Work in progress)Hypnosis ? out of 10 (currently about to start audio tapes)Regular exercise 4-7 out of 10 ( I struggle to do this regularly as i have vertigo disorder and fibromyalgia, but it seems to help the pain for a few hours)*Anything else I should trial? Please tell me the next step or any suggestions of medications i should trial. THANK YOU!*_Medications I'm on now: Amitriptyline/Elavil 25mg to 30mg at night, Pregabaling/Lyrica 50mg 3x a day, Alverine 2x morning and afternoon, Dicycloverine/bentyl 20mg at night, omeprazole 40mg at night(acid re-flux), Paracetamol 500mg 2x a day, fybogel 1x in the morning or night, Cinnarizine/Stugeron for vertigo 30mg 3x a day. I'm a confessed and feel disgusted pill popper (I have little choice)_


----------



## TummyGrumble (Oct 11, 2012)

leebe20 said:


> Hi, I'm a 21 year old male from the UK and have had IBS for 10 months. It first started in September 2011 and lasted approximately one month, during this time i was unable to eat barely anything other then bread,water and bananas without severe pains and Diarrhea, symptoms resolved after 1 month. After 5 months my symptoms returned in early march of this year(2012) after having no symptoms and feeling 100% normal during them 5 months. Again i had severe abdominal pain, severely restricted eating, Bloating, both Diarrhea and Constipation (Diarrhea is now controlled with adjusted diet and is now rare), My main problem now is Chronic pain that varies thought out the day and severely effects my mood causing depression, the pain I am in gets in the way of everything i do as at time it is debilitating. It's now been 8 months of chronic severe symptoms.I still find it hard to accept that i may never enjoy some of the foods i once loved, but i have come to terms with it and I'm dealing with it better. The problem now is the pain that i cannot accept i may just ''have to live with it'' FOREVER, the level of pain i go through each day is just not manageable and I'm not able to ignore it. The thought of having it for the rest of my life brings me to tears of despair and fear, my life feels destroyed and over.Doctors have no answer for me I'm seeing a gastrointestinal specialist on October 22nd. So far i have had my Stool analysed and a Blood test, both tests analysed for just about every gut disease out there, everything showed up as normal so IBS diagnosis was made.Medications i have tried so far and their rating out of 10:Buscopan, 3 out of 10Mebeverine, 2 out of 10Alverine citrate (spasmonal/audmonal) 3 out of 10Dicycloverine/bentyl/Kolanticon gel 5 out of 10Fibogel 4 out of 10Paracetamol 4 out of 10Ibuprofen 4 out of 10 (do not take this often for fear it will worsen symptoms in the long run as do many NSAID'S)Amitriptyline/elavil 4 out of 10 (when i first started this it was great and i rated it 8 out of 10 but now the effects have diminished)Peppermint capsules/Colpermin/Apercap 2 out of 10Pepto bismol 4 out of 10Omeprazole 0 out of 10Aloe Vera capsules 0 out of 10Calcium citrate 1 out of 10Acidophilus probiotic (6 billion bacteria per capsule) 3 out of 10Activia/probiotic yogurt 4 out of 10 (helps bloating and can sometimes help pain a little)Silcagel (UK) 3 out of 10Pregabalin (Lyrica) ? out of 10 (currently testing and trialing for pain and anixety)High fiber diet 0 out of 10 (made things worse especially insoluble fiber)Low fiber diet 3 out of 10FODMAP diet 5 out of 10Gluten free diet 0 out of 10 (No clear reduction in symptoms was seen)Cave man diet 5 out of 10 (very similar to FODMAP)Drinking lots of water 5 out of 10Peppermint Tea 3-6 out of 10 (it seems to vary) Chamomile Tea 3-5 out of 10 (similar to Peppermint tea)Anxiety and stress management (Work in progress)Hypnosis ? out of 10 (currently about to start audio tapes)Regular exercise 4-7 out of 10 ( I struggle to do this regularly as i have vertigo disorder and fibromyalgia, but it seems to help the pain for a few hours)*Anything else I should trial? Please tell me the next step or any suggestions of medications i should trial. THANK YOU!*_Medications I'm on now: Amitriptyline/Elavil 25mg to 30mg at night, Pregabaling/Lyrica 50mg 3x a day, Alverine 2x morning and afternoon, Dicycloverine/bentyl 20mg at night, omeprazole 40mg at night(acid re-flux), Paracetamol 500mg 2x a day, fybogel 1x in the morning or night, Cinnarizine/Stugeron for vertigo 30mg 3x a day. I'm a confessed and feel disgusted pill popper (I have little choice)_


Hi, i'm so sorry to hear your story. I'm a 23 year old female for uk and have been suffering for a few years with this. I used to have a mix of Diarrhea and constipation, but i had a food intolerance test done (privately) and since cutting out the foods listed I've not had any Diarrhea







The test was done for me by a lovely lady in glasgow, (Glaswegian Health ShopForge Market, 1201 Duke Street, Parkhead, GLASGOW, G31 5NZ) and really helps. Foods that i thought i was ok with had actually been making me worse without me realising - because you might not feel their effects straightaway, it can be hours or days and by then you can think its something else!I am curious as to how you have been given so many different medications for your IBS in just 10 months? My doctors keep fobbing me off and I've only been prescribed colpermin (useless) buscapan (equally useless) lactulose (does what it says on the tin) and Amitriptyline which helped with the pain but i had to stop taking it as due to work and having to drive home at 4/5am then taking it, i was like a total zombie! Also did your doctor refer you to the specialist off their own back or did you have to pretty much demand it? Ive only been given blood tests and stool samples, with nothing showing up but they have made no other attempts to do any other testing or referrals


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

TummyGrumble said:


> Hi, i'm so sorry to hear your story. I'm a 23 year old female for uk and have been suffering for a few years with this. I used to have a mix of Diarrhea and constipation, but i had a food intolerance test done (privately) and since cutting out the foods listed I've not had any Diarrhea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply







. Well i have an understanding doctor, during one visit to see her i was rocking back and forth in pain that's when she suggested the use of Amitriptyline and the referral was made straight away (it's a 3 month wait). I get what you mean by not feeling the effects straight away, when i read about people having ibs the symptoms are usally soon after eating with me it's usually 2-3 days later. I got most medications through persistent doctors appointments and visits most of the medications i had asked the doctor to prescribe me from my own research. Have you tried Dicycloverine?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Your story/journey sounds a bit like mine - was down to crackers and water, and had many of the meds you mention (see my journey below.) They hypnotherapy was what finally helped me, however, one little helpful hint, is if it is at all possible, while you do the program, try if you can to refrain from reading, writing and researching about your IBS - this will delay your progress - I know, because I 'lived' on this BB 12 years ago, and once I backed off some, I saw better progress... there IS hope - if you have any questions or need support along the way regarding the hypnotherapy process, do feel free to ask -are you doing the IBS Audio Program CDs/'tapes' or another protocol? If you are doing the IBS Audio, you can also go to the healthyaudio contact page for support if you need it - all the best to you in your journey to feeling better! There IS hope!







Hang in there...


----------



## BrandonJ280 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had chronic pain for like 2 years now and it seems like it was unbearable. Feeling stiff all over, sharp pain on both sides under ribs, hard to breathe, poor circulation throughout body. I always was constipated thoughout my life and ate fast food. I tried alot of differnt meds and natural things also but didnt work. In August 2 months ago I started taking probiotics and enzymes (both digestive and systemic). I've noticed a change in my well-being all over me. I feel like the pain is slowly but surely going away, I can breathe better, i can feel better circulation and bloodflow. I was really thinking i was anemic. But i've took several kinds of probiotics i started with TRU-biotics but i figured out that wasnt enough only 1.5 billion cfu. Then i got that Acidophilus probiotic/ bidofid for but they didnt seem to do much and i figured out why. *Some probiotics need to be kept in the fridgerator as it says but what they dont say is It needs to be entric coated or else your own stomach acid will kill the live bacteria*. So I got this *"Dr. David willams advantage probiotic extra strengh" *(google it) and it worked i started feeling better but i wanted more cuz it only had 10 billion cfu. So i got one called *THERALAC* which has 30 billion and it works Good http://www.theralac.com/default.aspxI also take a prebiotic called KIWI-KLENZ and it makes the probiotics even stronger and bigger and i really starting to feel things i havent felt in years i had forgot what it feels like for my bodu not to be in so much pain. Im more alert, have more energy, more mobile, less stiff.I believe i've found the right combination of Natural things finally. Meds didnt help me out none. I wasted so much money with them doctors visits.A good Probiotic, Enzymes, Prebiotics is restoring my bacteria in my gut and i feel a whole lot better. I hope you get better everybody body is different but that worked for me.


----------

